# The Dog House



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.bestviral.com/video/19188/beware_of_the_doghouse_hilarious


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

That's funny. I told my DH I want an elliptical machine for christmas this year. I won't send him to the doghouse though. Last year he bought me a beautiful diamond ring so I'm all set for awhile.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

ound:ound: That is a hoot!!! HAHAHAHA...loved it, Diane!!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine bought me a third Hav in October- he thinks he's safe for life!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Too funny!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

ound:I'm trying to be helpful this year....I sent that to every man on my e-mail list. ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh yes....I am so forwarding this to a few clueless males. ound: ound:


----------

